# Hello



## Bibis (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello

I am an impassioned Frenchwoman of mice, I am here to admire
your wonders and in quète rare mice. I excuse myself in advance for
my very imperfect English. I have already two adorable mice for the
company. with soon


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hello...........................


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome to our forum...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello!

Sarah x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

